# Distance between Sharjah and Jameirah Beach



## Caroline Bux (Oct 17, 2008)

I will be working in Jumeirah Beach. What is the travelling distance. It is advisable to live so far.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

A couple of hours.
Way to far to travel back and forward to work.

We live in Sharjah, and the days my hubby has to travel to Dubai for work- it can take anywhere from 1 1/2 - 2 hours .
If there are any accidents, it can take longer.


----------



## Caroline Bux (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks

Where would be the best area to live thats close to Jameirah Beach?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Are you after a villa or apartment?

Some areas are Jumeirah, Umm Sequeim, Discovery Gardens, Marina,Al Safa, perhaps Al Barsha , and Satwa


----------



## liquid8urn (Oct 7, 2008)

What is the traffic like and travel time estimates in the rush hours if you live in Dubai and work in Sharjah (univ city)? Is it bad as well?


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

It will depend on where you are traveling from in Dubai- but generally- the trip shouldn't be too bad, as you will be going against the traffic ( well the bulk of the traffic !)


----------

